# random funny video of our youtube channel



## pandawillcry (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0kkg0RhHD4    this is the link 2 our video, watch it and troll your happy lil asses off.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 8, 2011)

wash your hair


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 8, 2011)

Somebody please lock this, it's depressing me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 8, 2011)

This totally belongs to Lynx plox.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

I hate being up at this time of night with so little power. Anyway it's been reported. 

Aquaman away!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This totally belongs to Lynx plox.



No, this doesn't even belong on the forums, period.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe you're right 
/derp


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 8, 2011)

Moving to Lynx Plox


----------



## pandawillcry (Aug 17, 2011)

for your information i washed my hair like 45 mins b4 making this video.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 17, 2011)

pandawillcry said:


> for your information i washed my hair like 45 mins b4 making this video.



I didn't even bother watching the video.


----------

